# New compound:  Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500)



## Grozny (May 8, 2012)

Bodybuilders once strted to use Boldenone and Trenbbolone which was meant for cattle to beef up. Als many vitamin preparations where used from France. Now a new and exiting peptide emerged. Available in China with an acetate estrification. It seems to help after hairloss too. It was first used in horses but now the first bodybuilders start to use it.


Be used for human, bangtail, bullfight, all kind of pet. 

WHAT THIS DOES: 

1. Increases Red Blood Cells 

2. Stops bleeding 

3. Increase Endurance (bangtail, bullfight) 

4. Reduces Tie Up 

5. Helps breathing 

6. Reduces stomach acid which eliminates ulcers 

7. Increases lean muscle mass 

8. Helps repair tendons and ligaments 


* Endothelial (blood vessels) cell differentiation (increases red blood cells) 

* Angiogenesis (growth of new blood cells from pre-existing vessels) in dermal tissues 

* Keratinocyte migration 

* Collagen deposition; and 

* Decreases inflammation.


----------



## gamma (May 8, 2012)

damn sounds to good to be true !  very interesting


----------



## Grozny (May 8, 2012)

I will see to get some samples to test it; now who knows what those little yellow man produce


----------



## Vibrant (May 8, 2012)

I finished my 5 week loading phase of it about 2 Weeks ago. Definitely helps you heal from injuries faster. Haven't really noticed any other effects though.


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (May 9, 2012)

Sounds great but will have High blood pressure up The ass


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 9, 2012)

is it FDA approved also ?


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (May 10, 2012)

Some RC companies selling this already?


----------



## colochine (May 10, 2012)

^ it is for sale. Check out some of our sponsors.

I think there is a log is the RC section also.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 10, 2012)

SteroidalGazelle said:


> Some RC companies selling this already?



We carry it, and as Vibrant stated he has a log in Labpe's sub forum.


----------

